
Tesla Is Slowly Pushing Germany into Recession - shekade
https://www.ccn.com/tesla-is-slowly-pushing-germany-into-recession/
======
gamesetmath
CNN hyperbole.

People aren't buying cars like they used to, in general. Detroit and Germany
are equally affected.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Note that this article is on _CCN_ , not CNN.

------
rammy1234
why german car makers cant develop EV cars ?

~~~
Gravityloss
If you have invested a lot in ICE, and it is a current competetive advantage,
there are two choices: 1. bet on an ICE future or 2. bet on an electric
future.

You make more profit in the former, since you can use your hard earned
competitive advantage. You make less profit in the latter. It might even be
that you have little competitive advantage in the latter one.

Now, based on this, maybe it makes sense to only bet on the first one. If the
other future realizes, then you just go bankrupt. Margins are thin anyway, so
it's not possible to cover all bases well. You might have a token effort
towards electric cars - show some fancy concepts and meanwhile in reality slap
on some bought tech in existing ICE cars.

If you're an upstart, it makes sense to bet on new technology where others
don't have an advantage. Again, if the new technology doesn't really happen,
you just go bankrupt.

In reality, since Germany has good engineering education and lots of relevant
suppliers, there should be electric car startups in Germany. Where are they?
IMO that's the more interesting question.

